# Green Terror Compatibility with Clown Loach and Black Ghost



## kamranshk (Apr 10, 2010)

Dear All! Please Help!

I am new to cichlids and recently setup an aquarium having followings young Cichlids:

1 Green Terror Male-2.5" (Female will arrive soon)
1 Convict Cichlid Male 1"
2 Young Electric Yellow Mbuna (approx. 2 cm)
2 Young Mbuna approx. 2 cm (Light blue color with Black vertical stripes on body, Don't know the name)
1 Young White Mbuna with Golden eyes approx. 2 cm (don't know the name)
2 Common Pleco (1")

They are doing great together and having lots of hiding places.

First, I need to know that, can I put 4 small Clown Loaches (2") and 1 Black Ghost Knife??? (As I really like both of them and CL will also help in cleaning Gravel)

Second, Keeping above mentioned cichlids my tank looks empty, specially in upper region, what should I do?

Thanks


----------



## justflow1983 (Feb 26, 2007)

What size tank do you have? Those fish all have a lot of growing to do, so it won't be looking empty for long.

That stocking is going to get very messy regardless of tank size. Loaches are bottom of the tank fish, so they won't help fill the top. Many of the african cichlids will spend time higher in the water column but only if they have enough hiding places to feel comfortable in their surroundings.

The South African cichlids in that stocking (the Convict and Green Terror) are more comfortable with fewer tankmates and are VERY aggressive. The convict might be OK with the african cichlids but the GT will eventually eat everyone else.

Hold off on stocking more fish for about 3 months and see how they're all getting along. In the meantime get lots of rocks etc for hiding places and you'll see your cichlids becoming less shy.


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

First off we will need some more information to help you out. What size tank are you talking about? Include dimensions if you know them.

Second most people on here are not big on mixing Africans with New World Cichlids. Mostly because the water parameters for the two groups are different and because there can be aggression issues because they don't seem to 'communicate' well between groups. The behavior of the separate continents is very different.

In general though loaches do very well with NW cichlids if they have enough room (they get very large). I don't know much about the ghost knifes so I will let someone else comment on them.


----------



## kamranshk (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks for reply. My tank size is (L42"xW15"xH22") with lots of hiding place, some DIY PVC caves and a laying tree-trunk shaped hollow ornament.

I am planning to remove all M'Buna and will put some Tiger Barb as Dither Fish and 1 small Jewel Cichlid when GT will reach around 5-6" and then after some time will add a small JD.

Clown Loach and Black Ghost is out of plan


----------



## wpk22 (Jan 17, 2010)

kamranshk said:


> Thanks for reply. My tank size is (L42"xW15"xH22") with lots of hiding place, some DIY PVC caves and a laying tree-trunk shaped hollow ornament.
> 
> I am planning to remove all M'Buna and will put some Tiger Barb as Dither Fish and 1 small Jewel Cichlid when GT will reach around 5-6" and then after some time will add a small JD.
> 
> Clown Loach and Black Ghost is out of plan


slow down there man....

gt is too big for that tank and some will say that is too small for the jd as well. i think you should return the gt for sure! Go to the profiles page and look at how big a gt gets! I think you need to stock smaller cichlids like fm or cons, they get around 5-6 inches


----------



## scubasteveRFC (May 28, 2010)

i say as soon as their big enough the green terror and convicts kill any african fish in the tank first. then the green terror kills the ghost knife fish that will no doubt annoy it.

the clown loach will probably be ok but will endure a lfe of constant nips when it gos in cichlid turf


----------

